# Semi-retired UK national considering moving to France - working for own company and also drawing pensions



## DixieDean

I am semi-retired. I am a joint owner of a UK company which derives all it's income from business in the UK. It is a software based company and so I could easily work from France. My business partner would remain in the UK. I am both employed by the company and receive dividends from my shares.

I also benefit from a UK final salary pension and my state pension.

I would be very appreciative of any information as to how I would make all this work if I wanted to live in France?


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you would be doing work for your UK company while in France, then you would be working in France and thus would have to have a visa/residence permit that permits you to work. You would have to be registered in the French tax and social insurance systems (yes, if you work past retirement age and/or are drawing a pension from any other source, you still have to pay into the health care and retirement systems in France). Where your employment income comes from has no bearing on where you pay your taxes or social charges.

Not sure how you or your company could justify transfer to France (for work permit purposes) - or you could explore the many options of the Passeport Talent visa to see if you could qualify as an "independent." In that case, you might need to set up a business entity to register with the various tax and insurance agencies - and then you would be responsible for your own business record keeping and discharge of the tax and benefits obligations.

There is also an option whereby your company could register with URSSAF as a "French employer with no French presence" and pay the employer's share of the various social insurances so that you could be on a proper French payroll. (Usually not a popular option with the employer, given the rates that employers contribute to employee benefits in France.)


----------



## 255

@DixieDean -- In addition to the two recommendations @Bevdeforges gave, your company could also retain the services of an international staffing company or a portage company. Either of these options would take care of all the French bureaucracy (for a fee,) and you'd technically work for them, as far as the French authorities are concerned. We have had two fairly recent threads of "working" immigrants, on this forum. The first, the member opened a French "branch" of their U.S. company in order to qualify for the Passport Talent (which gives working privileges.) The second retained the services of an international staffing company. You have lots of options, but as @Bevdeforges said, you need a visa that allows a resident permit with work privileges. Cheers, 255


----------



## DixieDean

@255 and @ Bevdeforges Thanks for that both of you, that's much appreciated.


----------

